

Please visit from * - saint-loup
http://www.pleasevis.it/

======
Acconut
Instead of upvoting I should downvote because the website demonstrate with a
kind of humor what is happening more and more but operates against the idea of
one web for all platforms. Sadly, it is not possible to downvote, so yeah :)

------
HashHishBang
Slow load times on my computer for...a site to tell me to come back on my
smartphone. No. Not even 'No thank you', just no.

------
yellowapple
What is this supposed to be? Is the black screen on Firefox for Android
intentional?

------
onurersen
i want my 2 minutes and 25 seconds back.this is crap.

